# Garden Planted for 35 days now. Update 2 weeks later. Post #1



## smokinj (Jul 12, 2011)

Got a late start this year...


----------



## lukem (Jul 12, 2011)

You growing white rock?  LOL


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 12, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> You growing white rock?  LOL



Rock is a CASH CROP... you know if it's "rock"


----------



## JustWood (Jul 12, 2011)

I've been hawgin' on the cukes for 10 days already .This is the earliest I've ever had em ready. I'm guessin tomatoes in 20-30 days.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 12, 2011)

XactLEE said:
			
		

> I've been hawgin' on the cukes for 10 days already .This is the earliest I've ever had em ready. I'm guessin tomatoes in 20-30 days.



Should have fryed green by the weekend there loaded!


----------



## smokinj (Jul 12, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> You growing white rock?  LOL



There some rocks there but what really showing up is where it didnt get watered! With the late start we are running it like a hydroponic system would run until we catch up with everyone.  :cheese:


----------



## lukem (Jul 12, 2011)

My patch of dirt:


----------



## smokinj (Jul 12, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> My patch of dirt:



Awesome! This is my first Garden in years. Putting in a large compost area next. May have to steal a few Idea from yours.


What you use for ties on your tomatoes?


----------



## Thistle (Jul 12, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> You growing white rock?  LOL



Its a little known fact that southern Indiana is home to one of the world's largest & finest sources of building quality limestone used for structural & architectural uses.For over 180 yrs when the first quarry was opened.Before Portland cement was invented & used on a large scale,Bedford & limestones were used world-wide in building & bridge foundations,piling,sculpture & carving.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jul 13, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Putting in a large compost area next.



Careful what you wish for, I picked 10 gallons of beans tonight after doing the same thing 3 days ago because of compost this spring.  Congrats on the garden, looks great.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 13, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like to snag a chipper truck load and mulch the whole thing.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jul 13, 2011)

We wood mulch everything but the seed beds.  Seed beds get grass clippings.  Saves a lot of weeding and no standing water regardless of rainfall.  Needs to be done every year though and it usually takes me on the order of 20 yards :shut:


----------



## smokinj (Jul 13, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> We wood mulch everything but the seed beds.  Seed beds get grass clippings.  Saves a lot of weeding and no standing water regardless of rainfall.  Needs to be done every year though and it usually takes me on the order of 20 yards :shut:




How big of a garden?


----------



## lukem (Jul 13, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> lukem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We take old bed sheets or rags...basically whatever we have lying around..and tear them into strips.  Once you get a tear started they go into nice even strips.  Stakes were milled out of Black Locust on a woodmizer.


----------



## lukem (Jul 13, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> We wood mulch everything but the seed beds.  Seed beds get grass clippings.  Saves a lot of weeding and no standing water regardless of rainfall.  Needs to be done every year though and it usually takes me on the order of 20 yards :shut:



I'm considering getting one of those yard sweepers to collect grass clippings.  I mow about 3-4 acres so I have no shortage...just hard to get it collected.

Do you till everything into the soil in the fall and re-mulch every year, or just replant in the existing mulch?


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jul 13, 2011)

This is what it looked like before I planted this Spring.  I have a light tiller for the tractor that cleans up the surface more than anything.  I prep in the Spring and then turn it under in the Fall.  Any mulch you put down this year will likely be dirt by next.

I use a sweeper as well but am considering one of these http://cgi.ebay.com/Grass-Catcher-B...906?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aaa7465fa as the sweeper is a bit of a PIA and doesn't pick up nearly as much as my push bagger does.  Garden is 100x100.  An acre of lawn doesn't keep up with it but my neighbors help me out.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 13, 2011)

10,000 square foot a big one.


----------



## lukem (Jul 13, 2011)

Mine is 48 x 56 fenced.  Next year I'll be adding some stuff outside the fence too (pumkins, watermelon, cantelope).  Need to get the asparagus bed going this fall too.


----------



## f3cbboy (Jul 13, 2011)

my whole plot os 100' by 100'.....


----------



## smokinj (Jul 13, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> Mine is 48 x 56 fenced. Next year I'll be adding some stuff outside the fence too (pumkins, watermelon, cantelope). Need to get the asparagus bed going this fall too.



That fence is cool lost 3 gardens to rabbets. Two strong cats change that game.


----------



## lukem (Jul 13, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> lukem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That fence isn't rabbit-proof, but I don't have a problem with them.  The welded wire is to keep the dog out.  He ate ALL of my tomatoes and peppers last year.  The couple courses of smooth wire are for the deer.  Last run is about 6' off the ground.  Not 100% deterrent, but I haven't seen a single hoof print yet (knock on wood).


----------



## smokinj (Jul 13, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea I have been study it very nice....Looks Great to. Something happens to one of my Big Cats I will have to do the same. How are the rabbits getting through that fortress?


----------



## lukem (Jul 13, 2011)

The wire mesh at the bottom is 2x4 weave.  I think rabbits can fit thru a hole the size of a dime if they are hungry enough.  Just don't have many rabbits around here...i guess the cat and dog are doing their job.

Putting up the fence wasn't cheap, but I wanted something that would look nice and I wouldn't wish I'd done it a little better a couple years later.  It has an 8' gate that I can drive into to drop off leaves/straw/mulch or whatever in the off season too.

I bought PT posts, but would have milled them if I had the time and equipment.  6x6 post in the corners and each side of the gate, H brace 8' after the corners, and 4x4 line posts with 12' spacing.  2" pea gravel on the bottom, and a bag of quick set in each post hole, buried about 28".  Stretched the fence with an old school 2x4 clamp stretcher and my F-150.

Whatever you do, RENT THE POST DRILLER!  Money well spent.  I drilled and set all the posts in about 4 or 6 hours.


----------



## begreen (Jul 13, 2011)

I have been using grass clippings as mulch for years in the garden and flower beds. We have a 3 bucket grass catcher on our lawn mower. It works great as long as you don't put nasties on your lawn. We also have a giant bag that I put on there for picking up leaves. They get shredded by the mower then fill the bag. This becomes my winter mulch that gets worked into the soil in spring. The worms love them.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 13, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> The wire mesh at the bottom is 2x4 weave. I think rabbits can fit thru a hole the size of a dime if they are hungry enough. Just don't have many rabbits around here...i guess the cat and dog are doing their job.
> 
> Putting up the fence wasn't cheap, but I wanted something that would look nice and I wouldn't wish I'd done it a little better a couple years later. It has an 8' gate that I can drive into to drop off leaves/straw/mulch or whatever in the off season too.
> 
> ...




I am pretty good with a post hole digger...lol but the water table is very high here. Normally hit water at about 28-30 inchs. My well is only 20 foot deep. As I get some stock for post I will mill them. I am the cheapest guy I know... :cheese: 

How much you have in fence and what did you use to tie the tomato's? (Thinking ribbon or wire ties)?


----------



## lukem (Jul 13, 2011)

Those ties are made out of old bed sheets torn into strips.  They last one season and them compost them with the plants when you pull them up.

I think the fence was $45 for 50 feet at TSC....or maybe it was 35...can't remember.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 13, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> Those ties are made out of old bed sheets torn into strips. They last one season and them compost them with the plants when you pull them up.
> 
> I think the fence was $45 for 50 feet at TSC....or maybe it was 35...can't remember.



Cool Idea the gf looking at me funny about here ribbon (says its expensive) and the wire ties seem like they would cut the plant. Awesome got some old towels that should work out nice! :cheese:
So simple its Brilliant! (kinda one of those things why didnt I think of that)  :lol:


----------



## lukem (Jul 13, 2011)

We milled the stakes out of Black Locust...should last a long time.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 13, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> We milled the stakes out of Black Locust...should last a long time.



I have a bunch of small strips left from milling the cloths line.......Perfect....


----------



## JustWood (Jul 13, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I have been using grass clippings as mulch for years in the garden and flower beds. We have a 3 bucket grass catcher on our lawn mower. It works great as long as you don't put nasties on your lawn. We also have a giant bag that I put on there for picking up leaves. They get shredded by the mower then fill the bag. This becomes my winter mulch that gets worked into the soil in spring. The worms love them.



Do you put them on right away green or do you let them break down some???


----------



## lukem (Jul 13, 2011)

XactLEE said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be careful piling up too much and waiting...it will start to smell like a cow lot!


----------



## bogydave (Jul 13, 2011)

Very nice. 
I do miss growing everything outdoors, but have adapted to using a GH for toms, peppers & cucs.
Great garden.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 13, 2011)

Dave just glad the cats started earning there keep or the whole thing would have been eaten by now....I dont even like cats but there growing on me.  :cheese:


----------



## bogydave (Jul 13, 2011)

I've had moose jump the 6' fence. One can eat allot & trample the rest. Hoping I'm not on their "garden shopping route" this year.
If I see them, a BB in the nose helps. But a cow with a calf chased me one time, I had a broom & was trying to  scare them off before they got to the garden. 
She wasn't scared. Laid her ears back & charged. :bug:
I leaned I can still run pretty fast. They did leave but after they chased me into the Green house. I think she threw out a knee slipping on  sh!#


----------



## lukem (Jul 14, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> I've had moose jump the 6' fence. One can eat allot & trample the rest. Hoping I'm not on their "garden shopping route" this year.
> If I see them, a BB in the nose helps. But a cow with a calf chased me one time, I had a broom & was trying to  scare them off before they got to the garden.
> She wasn't scared. Laid her ears back & charged. :bug:
> I leaned I can still run pretty fast. They did leave but after they chased me into the Green house. I think she threw out a knee slipping on  sh!#



I would let the moose trample my garden before trampling me.  BB guns don't have a lot of knock down power.


----------



## lukem (Jul 14, 2011)

Tonight's haul:

Things are just starting to ramp up on the beans, peppers, and okra.  More zuccini and yellow squash than I can handle.  Eggplants strong producers.  Cucs ramping up.  Taters starting to wilt down.  Onions look good. Butternut squash going crazy.  Lettuce and snow peas all but done.  10 gallons of brocolli in freezer.  Still getting side shoots though, but not for much longer.  Carrots doing well.

Anyone need any zuccini?


----------



## smokinj (Jul 14, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> I've had moose jump the 6' fence. One can eat allot & trample the rest. Hoping I'm not on their "garden shopping route" this year.
> If I see them, a BB in the nose helps. But a cow with a calf chased me one time, I had a broom & was trying to  scare them off before they got to the garden.
> She wasn't scared. Laid her ears back & charged. :bug:
> I leaned I can still run pretty fast. They did leave but after they chased me into the Green house. I think she threw out a knee slipping on  sh!#



Oh My! Think my big cat could take her? lol


----------



## smokinj (Jul 14, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> Tonight's haul:
> 
> Things are just starting to ramp up on the beans, peppers, and okra.  More zuccini and yellow squash than I can handle.  Eggplants strong producers.  Cucs ramping up.  Taters starting to wilt down.  Onions look good. Butternut squash going crazy.  Lettuce and snow peas all but done.  10 gallons of brocolli in freezer.  Still getting side shoots though, but not for much longer.  Carrots doing well.
> 
> Anyone need any zuccini?



Fricken Hate You! J/K I cant wait............... :lol:


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jul 14, 2011)

You Hoosiers are a few weeks ahead of us.  We've got zucs, beans , peas, lettuce, beets, lettuce and a lot of green tomatoes but are still a week or two away from any color.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 14, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> You Hoosiers are a few weeks ahead of us.  We've got zucs, beans , peas, lettuce, beets, lettuce and a lot of green tomatoes but are still a week or two away from any color.



I am with you solar only a little over a month with the garden in. We are cranking with the heat but have to water. Fert will go on this weekend and every week for 4 weeks.


----------



## lukem (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been feeding my stuff with "special sauce".  Take a 35 gallon trash can, put a spigot on the bottom, fill it with water.  Then take an old pillow case and fill it with chicken manure and tie it off.  Put the sack in the water and let it simmer for two days.  Feed the plants a couple times a week.  Works wonders.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 14, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> I've been feeding my stuff with "special sauce".  Take a 35 gallon trash can, put a spigot on the bottom, fill it with water.  Then take an old pillow case and fill it with chicken manure and tie it off.  Put the sack in the water and let it simmer for two days.  Feed the plants a couple times a week.  Works wonders.



See now I really Hate You...I have two monster tulip tree to take down and thats what I am milling for the new coop.......Got to crawl first as my Dad would say...I really hope your older than I am?


----------



## lukem (Jul 14, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> lukem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The chickens aren't mine, but I'm getting some meat chickens next year.  My FIL has layers so I get all the eggs and manure I want.

Put your coop so they can have full run of the garden in the off season...then just a small run next to the garden for the growing season.  They eat anything organic and turn it into fertilizer.

For the record, you are older!


----------



## smokinj (Jul 14, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, but bet I have a bigger saw?  :cheese: lol j/k Will be picking your brain that's another Awesome Brilliant idea with the chix crap! :cheese:


----------



## lukem (Jul 18, 2011)

Starting to get some more variety.  Squash and zucchini finally starting to slow down.  Here's a sample from last night:


----------



## smokinj (Jul 18, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> Starting to get some more variety. Squash and zucchini finally starting to slow down. Here's a sample from last night:



What a deference a week makes.....Mine has explode and a 100lbs of chix crap will be till in tonight. Got some peppers and the tomato are almost ready.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jul 19, 2011)

Beets with horseradish sauce were on the menu tonight after picking 11 gallons of beans.  Sounds like your tomatoes caught up to ours that were planted 2 weeks earlier, guess Indiana has at least one thing on Syracuse.


----------



## lukem (Jul 19, 2011)

11 gallons in one night.  That's a good haul.  I don't think I've picked 11 gallons of anything in a week.

Cherry tomatoes just getting started.  Others should be ripening in a couple weeks.

Tonight's haul:


----------



## begreen (Jul 19, 2011)

We're in a chill zone this summer. Zukes and cukes are producing a few every few days, but everything else has its heels dragging.

Solar, I want to hear more about the beets with horseradish sauce. That's a new one for me and we just harvested some nice beets.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jul 19, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Solar, I want to hear more about the beets with horseradish sauce. That's a new one for me and we just harvested some nice beets.



Pretty quick and simple, healthy amount of horseradish in plain Greek yogurt.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 19, 2011)

Will be eating fried green tomatoes any day....Freezing Rhubarb today! ;-) Couple pies there! Got a litle over 5 qts.


----------



## lukem (Jul 21, 2011)

If I don't get some rain and temps below 90 my stuff is going to stop producing.  Having to water every couple days now, but it needs a good soak.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 21, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> If I don't get some rain and temps below 90 my stuff is going to stop producing.  Having to water every couple days now, but it needs a good soak.




Yep, watered Tuesday heavy...The pepper's and tomato's where curly already late Wednesday. Going to till in a 25lbs of the chix crap and water heavy again tonight. Probably growing 2-4 inch's a day right now. Next Tuesday Photo should be very dramatic!


----------



## smokinj (Jul 22, 2011)

Pulling green beans today, dinner and freezing! This is a 1/4 of one row,(have 3 rows) will wait til 7pm to finnish just to hot!


----------



## smokinj (Jul 24, 2011)

1-1/2 of rain from friday and more hitting in the next hour. You can dont even walk on it right now, without getting stuck. Should make a big week.


----------



## begreen (Jul 24, 2011)

Ya'll have pole vaulted ahead of us. Our temps have been too cool for rapid growth. Would you believe we are just starting to get snap peas! But we have been getting a steady stream of zuchs and cukes for a while now and have lots of green tomatoes. Guess this was a silly year to plant melons. Oh well. I just started seeds for fall crops. Should get another batch of beets going too. One good note, we are harvesting cherries, and lots of them. These are Montmorency cherries. They make fantastic pies, jam and liqueur.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 24, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Ya'll have pole vaulted ahead of us. Our temps have been too cool for rapid growth. Would you believe we are just starting to get snap peas! But we have been getting a steady stream of zuchs and cukes for a while now and have lots of green tomatoes. Guess this was a silly year to plant melons. Oh well. I just started seeds for fall crops. Should get another batch of beets going too. One good note, we are harvesting cherries, and lots of them. These are Montmorency cherries. They make fantastic pies, jam and liqueur.



I will take another pic Tuesday, this was another big week. Got about 3 inch of rain in the last 36 hours here. Got it weeded and roto till before this last rain...Tomato's are to wet now, but got them aerated to 6 inchs.


----------



## laynes69 (Jul 24, 2011)

My cucumbers died and my pickles are almost dead. I did manage to pick and can 11 qt beans yesterday, pulled over 50 bulbs of garlic from the garden. Will have sweet corn here soon if the damn coons leave it alone, they have torn the patch up. Our garden isn't like past years but it's not too bad. I'll be planting more broccoli and cauliflower plants soon for a late crop.


----------



## begreen (Jul 24, 2011)

What kind of broccoli is everyone planting. We are trying out some new (to us) varieties, but have not been as happy as previous years with Green Comet. Is anyone growing Early Dividend?


----------



## smokinj (Jul 24, 2011)

laynes69 said:
			
		

> My cucumbers died and my pickles are almost dead. I did manage to pick and can 11 qt beans yesterday, pulled over 50 bulbs of garlic from the garden. Will have sweet corn here soon if the damn coons leave it alone, they have torn the patch up. Our garden isn't like past years but it's not too bad. I'll be planting more broccoli and cauliflower plants soon for a late crop.



We started broccoli yesterday. The cats are keeping the rabbits and coons out...First time ever that my garden wasnt eaten up by now.


----------



## laynes69 (Jul 24, 2011)

Im growing Green Goliath now. Not sure what kind the last ones were. Seems to do okay. I've managed to get enough pickles for 2 batches of crock dills. Blows away claussens any day of the week.


----------



## begreen (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks I have seen Green Goliath for sale. I'll bet your pickles are great. We pickle spiced green beans every year. They are super tasty.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 24, 2011)

laynes69 said:
			
		

> Im growing Green Goliath now. Not sure what kind the last ones were. Seems to do okay. I've managed to get enough pickles for 2 batches of crock dills. Blows away claussens any day of the week.




Yep, 4 mounds will post updates in acouple day. The first pic they where no more than an inch tall.


----------



## lukem (Jul 25, 2011)

I took advantage of the 20 degree temperature drop (only in the upper 70's) this evening to get the garden back under control.  I pulled up the brocolli and snow peas, harvested all the onions and the rest of the carrots, tilled everything I could.  Planted two rows of beans and got the plot ready for my fall planting in a couple weeks.

I also mounted some sprinklers to the top of each corner post for watering cause rain ain't happening here lately..or in the foreseeable future.  Now I can sit inside and watch instead of stand in the garden and sweat for an hour.

Picked some okra tonight.  Can't wait to get some of that on the grill.  

Tomatoes days away.  TONS of cherry tomatoes ripe now.  Most of my tomato plants are now 6' tall.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 25, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> I took advantage of the 20 degree temperature drop (only in the upper 70's) this evening to get the garden back under control.  I pulled up the brocolli and snow peas, harvested all the onions and the rest of the carrots, tilled everything I could.  Planted two rows of beans and got the plot ready for my fall planting in a couple weeks.
> 
> I also mounted some sprinklers to the top of each corner post for watering cause rain ain't happening here lately..or in the foreseeable future.  Now I can sit inside and watch instead of stand in the garden and sweat for an hour.
> 
> ...




We just started broccoli..What else you planting for the fall crop?


----------



## lukem (Jul 25, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> lukem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same thing we do in the spring.  Sometimes we have good luck sometimes we don't.  A couple bucks in seeds is worth the gamble though.

Lettuce
Spinach
Snow peas
Radishes
Brocolli
Kohlrabbi (spelling?)


----------



## smokinj (Jul 25, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just tilled up another 500 sq no problen tilling more. Gives me some more idea thanks! :cheese:


----------



## lukem (Jul 25, 2011)

Tonight's haul.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 25, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> Tonight's haul.



Very Nice, had the parents over today for fresh green beans green tomato casserole corn bread. Pick-up almost 3 inchs of rain this weekend. Should be an awesome week! 90 degrees everyday.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 26, 2011)

New pic back side....Wow, now dealing with too much water! ;-) Organic fungicide applied today.


----------



## lukem (Jul 26, 2011)

Lookin good.

I picked a gallon of cherry tomatoes last night, and will probably pick another gallon tonight.  My romas are just starting to ripen.  The other variety (large one that the name escapes me right now) are still a ways off, but are as big as a fist.

Please send rain.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 26, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> Lookin good.
> 
> I picked a gallon of cherry tomatoes last night, and will probably pick another gallon tonight.  My romas are just starting to ripen.  The other variety (large one that the name escapes me right now) are still a ways off, but are as big as a fist.
> 
> Please send rain.




Should be a big weekend freezing and canning. Cant believe those storms missed you(Still hand standing water last night in the garden) ...This is the first day I could even walk in it. Cucumber's says a white looking leaves so I used a veggie and baking soda mixture and sprayed them. Should not need any water till Sunday at the earliest.


----------



## lukem (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm making refrigerator pickles tonight.  Froze 15 green peppers, 12 jalapenos, and some okra last night.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 26, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> I'm making refrigerator pickles tonight.  Froze 15 green peppers, 12 jalapenos, and some okra last night.





Refrigerator pickle? Is that just a cucumber's drop in a pickle jar? Or the vinegar water and onions?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 26, 2011)

Pulled some garlic, and FINALLY started getting lil yellow cherry tomatoes... and I hate them.  My wife isn't around to eat them, so they're dog treats.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 26, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Pulled some garlic, and FINALLY started getting lil yellow cherry tomatoes... and I hate them.  My wife isn't around to eat them, so they're dog treats.



Your dog eats tomatoes? lol


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 26, 2011)

They love em.  These yellow ones are really sweet and small.  With the regular cherry tomatoes, Chloe eats them quick, and Shamus walks around with one in his mouth trying to provoke her.  It's too funny with that red tomato sticking out of his mouth (they love that game).

Here's the trouble maker


----------



## lukem (Jul 26, 2011)

My dog ate all, i repeat all, of my tomatoes last year.  He would eat them about a day before they were ripe enough to pick.

I have a fence this year.  He has less gas.


----------



## lukem (Jul 27, 2011)

Making my own rain tonight.


----------



## lukem (Jul 27, 2011)

Making my own rain tonight.


----------



## billb3 (Jul 27, 2011)

I had a Lab that would eat red tomatoes right off the vine.
Current mastiff tries to get the raspberries but her tongue is too big and gets  briars. She'll geta few though before she decides it's not worth the pain.

I've had good luck with string beans, cukes and lettuce this year.
Usually get wilt in cukes and melons and the season here isn't  really quite long enough for watermelons and melons.

I've had trouble getting carrots and beats started. Neighbor has, too. Finally got some coming but they won't be ready now till October/ November.
Almost had a red tomato for July 4th but it didn't happen.

got a fungus in peppers, too.

good luck with some things, not so much with others.


have lost all my apples and pears to squirrels already this year.


Got a big old rabbit  making a  night resting spot in the  string beans, but it doesn't eat any. Just  grass and or the weeds in the grass. I'm tolerating it being there every night as long as it doesn't eat anything of mine.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 27, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> Making my own rain tonight.




I tilled again last night just to help dry mine out a litte more.


----------



## lukem (Aug 6, 2011)

Jay,

How's the garden coming along?

I picked a 27 oz tomato today...and bigger one getting ripe.  Canned 5 qts of juice and 2 qts of salsa.

Making jalapeno jelly tonight...HUGE jalapenos...12 to a pound.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 8, 2011)

Gotta love tomato season.  Had a big pile of sliced mater, fresh mozzarella, a little basil and shredded cherry peppers last night with dinner.


----------



## lukem (Aug 8, 2011)

I picked about 25 lbs of tomatoes last night.  Canned juice out of the big heirlooms, and the romas will go in the freezer tonight.  Should pick another 20 lbs tonight.  

Everything but my green beans are rockin.  Can't figure out the beans.  They look healthy, have a lot of blooms, but no beans.  Any ideas?


----------



## smokinj (Aug 8, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> Jay,
> 
> How's the garden coming along?
> 
> ...





We are behind you, getting enough to eat. There loaded but, late this week tomato will need to can Zucchini, corn,tomato. Corn should be ready early next week, and the fall garden has been seeded and waiting til this weekend to plant the seedlings. (broc,bruss,cali)


----------



## smokinj (Aug 8, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Gotta love tomato season.  Had a big pile of sliced mater, fresh mozzarella, a little basil and shredded cherry peppers last night with dinner.



We have been baking alot of them with that mix. (first time I have had them roasted) Reminds me of tomato soup exploding on impact.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 8, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> Can't figure out the beans.  They look healthy, have a lot of blooms, but no beans.  Any ideas?



We were getting a pile of them until the hot/dry stretch.  This weekend they kicked back in again.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 8, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> and the fall garden has been seeded and waiting til this weekend to plant the seedlings. (broc,bruss,cali)



What's the deal with the timing of the Fall garden?  We start seeing frost mid October...do I still have time?


----------



## smokinj (Aug 8, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes mid August is the timing. I have a shelve system with grow lights, so my seedling get 24/7 light for 14-21 days (broc,bruss,califlower) Then bush beans, carrots parsnips, mustard greens and salad mix all went in Sunday.(As seed) May be a week early but are temps are now on the way down.


----------



## lukem (Aug 8, 2011)

I planted my fall stuff last weekend.  Broccoli, radishes, lettuce, and peas.  I put mine directly in the garden and will thin the broccoli after it sprouts.

Planting time varies by region...you may be a little late.  They usually have a spring/fall planting calendar from your local co-op (got mine from Purdue).


----------



## smokinj (Aug 8, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> I planted my fall stuff last weekend.  Broccoli, radishes, lettuce, and peas.  I put mine directly in the garden and will thin the broccoli after it sprouts.
> 
> Planting time varies by region...you may be a little late.  They usually have a spring/fall planting calendar from your local co-op (got mine from Purdue).



That's where I got mine to..I want to give the broccoli Brussel sprouts and cauliflower the extra boooost.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Aug 9, 2011)

You guys are impressive.  My garden is only about 12 by 30.  I am getting a ton of tomato's now and I have been doing great with eggplant, peppers and zucchini.  My zucchini is about done now.  My questions are: how the heck do you guys keep the weeds down?  Do you have a mantis tiller or something?  I have seen some people put newspaper down.  Also I would like to plant garlic this here.  I year to plant it in the fall, when is a good time?


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 9, 2011)

GolfandWoodNut said:
			
		

> My questions are: how the heck do you guys keep the weeds down?



Mulch around the plants with grass clippings, wood mulch for everything that isn't a seed bed.  Still have plenty of weeds to pull.


----------



## lukem (Aug 9, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> GolfandWoodNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If gardening was easy more people would do it.  There's no fool proof way to keep weeds down other than hard work.

I plant my stuff far enough apart I can get the tiller around most of it for the early part of the year, then once the plants mature they  create their own canopy and shade out most of the weeds.  I have to do quite a bit of manual cultivation during the spring.

Some people mulch with organic material or sheets of plastic.


----------



## billb3 (Aug 9, 2011)

I collect all my oak leaves in the Fall with the riding mower ( they get chewed up a little) on the highest setting so I get very little grass.
Store them in a  pile ( several actually) .
I used to put a tarp over it but haven't lately, the center stays fairly dry.

In the Spring I'll spread some out, pick them back up by running over them with the mower again ( chews 'em up a bit more ) and use them for garden mulch.

I found they'll actually last two years , raking them to the side the second year and spreading them back out after planting seeds or.


Anything left over gets thrown in the compost pile with the lawn clippings.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 9, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> GolfandWoodNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have not done any mulching to this point (but will) Weeds have been easy enough by keeping the rows further apart that the tiller can be used until the plants get very mature.


----------

